# Dimenions for tea box compartments?



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello. I wish to make a tea box for a Christmas gift, but am unsure how large to make the compartments. I've looked all over online and even did a search here. While I turned up many nice examples of tea boxes, there weren't any details of dimensions. I would hate to make a box and for the tea bags not fit. I am a coffee drinker myself and know little about tea bags. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

You might invest in a box of tea bags the recipient drinks then you will have the measurement and can place the bags in the boxes too.


----------



## Deltarich (Nov 6, 2008)

Canadian Home Workshop (Nov '06) had plans for a tea gift box that showed the tea compartments being 2-3/4 square (inside dimensions).


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

I have a tea bag here which measures 7×8 mm. This comes with sachet… Therefore, the inside part should be 7mm width and the height should be 5 mm (not lower) and total height including the cover should be not less than 8 mm. The depth is depending on you.


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you. The above comments are what I was looking for. I have a tea drinker in the family and the plan is to make the box and buy several varieties of gourmet tea for in it for her to try. If I start now, it may be done for Christmas.


----------

